# Stefan sein "Design"-Teich



## Mp30 (14. Jan. 2022)

Guten Tag,
ich heiße Stefan, bin noch 56 Jahre alt, im Ruhrgebiet zu Hause und gelernter Augenoptikermeister und Uhrmacher.

Im Garten meines Elternhauses existiert seit 1977 ein Teich. Er stellte noch nie den Anspruch an Naturtreue.
Der ganze Garten war ein Projekt eines Garten-und Landschaftsprofessors an der Ruhruniversität Bochum mit
Hilfe einem Dutzend Studenten, was nicht heißt das dieser Teich fehlerfrei angelegt wurde - ganz im Gegenteil.

Der Teich verfügte im Anfang nicht mal über einen Filter.
Der ganz und gar eckig gestaltete Teich besteht aus massivem Beton (ab 10cm) und war mit Folie ausgekleidet,
die aufgrund der Eckigkeit natürlich überall geklebt werden mußte.

Anfang der 80er Jahre (auf unterirdisch verlegten PVC-U-Rohren steht 1981), entfernte mein Vater zusammen mit meinem Onkel, der gerade privat mit Segelbootbau beschäftigt war, die undichte Folie und beschichteten den Teich mit GFK und installierten einen Poolfilter mit Quarzsand (nächster Fehler).

Irgendwann in den 90er ersetzte ich den Poolfilter gegen einen Eheim-Außenfilter, anschließend kam noch ein weiterer Topf dazu und dazwischen in Reihe ein UV-Klärer. Pumpe machte laut Schild 2400L/h bei 65 Watt. Beide Becken bekamen von mir Ansaug- und Einlaufleitungen.
Die beiden ca. 20 Liter fassenden Töpfe beschäftigen einen allerdings einen ganzen Nachmittag um die zu säubern.

Jedoch blieb ein weiteres Problem bestehen - der Teich hat nicht genug Tiefe und hatte immer im Sommer ein Algenproblem.

Zustand seit den 80er:
Die beiden Quadrate haben oben der Wasseroberfläche 150x150cm und laufen nach unten schräg nach innen.
Beide Stege haben unter sich Beton.
Linkes Becken Wassertiefe 60/65cm
Rechtes Becken Wassertiefe 40/45cm
Hinter den Becken Anstieg auf 20cm
Geschätzes Wasservolumen 2000/2500 Liter
Hinten links durchbohter Findling mit Pumpe separat schaltbar

Der Filter lief übrigens bisher immer im Winter durch. Mehr als 10cm Eisdicke in den 80er-Jahren hatte wir noch nie.
Mein Vater hat nach entstehen einer Eisfläche immer etwas Wasser abgelassen, so das das Wasser darunter nicht wieder gefror.
Außerdem hatte er immer eine kleine Pumpe in das linke Becken gehangen, die einen kleinen Bereich frei brachte.
Seit 2015 mache ich das mit zwei Luftsprudlern im Flachbereich.

Fischbesatz sind 2 Koi´s und ca. ein Dutzend Goldfische


 

 

Zustand seit Sept 2021:
Ein Teichbauer gab Anfang 2021 ein Angebot ab.
Von mir erwünscht:
Links Becken vertiefen auf 120cm, rechtes Becken vertiefen auf 80cm, hinterer Bereich bis Hinterkante kleiner Steg vertiefen auf 40cm,
entfernen des Erdreichs unter den Stegen - langer Steg mit Auflager, kurzer Steg frei überhängend mit Betongegengewicht. Stege realisiert mit Edelstahlrahmen.

Das Ergebnis ist allerdings unbefriedigend geworden.
Aufgrund der massiven Bauweise kapitulierte der Teichbauer mit seinem Helfer mit den Worten... "ich bin Teichbauer, kein Abrissunternehmen".
Ich bin dann selber los gefahren und habe einen 30Kilo Abbruchhammer geliehen.
Nun ja, die beiden Betonklötze unter den Stegen sind weg, an Vertiefung ists allerdings nur der Bereich zwischen den Becken geworden.
Ich habe dann klein bei gegeben und war schließlich froh das er "fertig" war.
Er hat den Druckfilter rechts platziert, wo gar kein Strom vorhanden ist und während er sich bei der Einlaufleitung noch Mühe gegeben hat, sollte ich den Ansaugschlauch über den Rand legen. Er hat den Rand erhöht, wobei es hinten nicht wirklich in dem Maß nötig gewesen wäre und ich nun mit einer Steinschüttung über den Rand müsste.
Filteranlage ist momentan nicht in Betrieb zu nehmen. Wasserinhalt geschätzt so ca. 3000/3500
 

Jetzt ist mein Plan im Frühjahr nochmal selber anzufangen.
Technik habe ich
Oase Fltoclear 20000
Oase Aqua Max Eco Classic 12000C
Osaga Stand-Skimmer OSK02
Vertiefung links auf 110cm, rechts auf 70cm, hinter dem Auflager für Steg 40 bis vor den Findling.
Dann erstellen von zwei Pflanzbecken durch Rohre mit Teich verbunden rechts und links am Teich für Bepflanzung.
Der Gesamtwasserinhalt steigt so auf 7300Liter
Ich möchte außerdem den Teich nochmal komplett in einer grünen Farbe streichen, etwa RAL-Farbe 6010 Grasgrün.

 

Filter kommt nach links hinter eine bestehende Mauerecke, Pumpe in das linke Becken in die Ecke.
Ich möchte mit dem auslaufenden Wasser auch beide Pflanzbecken gering mit Wasser speisen, sowie die
Vogeltränke hinten rechts.
Der eigentliche Teich-Einlauf ist hinten links vor dem Findling.
Davor habe ich einen Abzweig nach rechts um einmal die Vogeltränke und Pflanzbecken zu versorgen
und evtl. eine Weiterführung der Leitung um rechts nochmal einzuleiten und evtl. nochmal im linken Becken.
Ich dachte damit eine leichte Kreisbewegung des Wassers hin zu bekommen.

Angesaugt werden soll durch den Skimmer unter dem Steg, sowie einem Ansaugkorb im linken Becken - beide per Hahn regelbar.
Verwenden wollte ich PVC-U-Rohr und Schläuche in 50mm - die Einlaufleitung, welche nach rechts verläuft habe ich mit 40mm PVC-U-Rohr
geplant - zu den Pflanzbecken und Vogeltränke 16mm oder 20mm und auch per Hähne einstellbar.
Die kurzen dunkelblauen Leitungen sind nur Verbindungen zu den Pflanzbecken und haben keine Verbindung zum Einlauf oder der Saugleitung.
Die Leitungen werden alle im Erdreich unter dem GFK verlegt. Nur die Leitungen unter dem Steg zum Ansaugkorb und Standskimmer werden als Schlauch gelegt.
 

Ich möchte außer Seerosen, keine Pflanzkübel mehr im eigentlichen Teich haben, deshalb die Pflanzbecken.
Der Rand zwischen Teich und Pflanzbecken möchte ich auf eine Breite von etwa 10cm halten. Darauf kommen später
3cm dicke Streifen des Materials, welches schon im Garten liegt.
Kieselsteine im 70er-Jahre Stil sollen verschwinden. Dafür kommt entweder bräunlicher Ruhrsandstein den ich hier beim Abschachten finde
oder Steine aus Grauwacke zum Einsatz.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich hier einen Stein, der sich auch nass nicht arg verdunkelt und damit den verlegten Natursteinplatten relativ ähnlich ist.
 
Die Natursteinplatten sind übrigens aus grünem Anröchter Stein, ein für eine direkt angrenzende Teichumgebung jetzt nicht ganz so tauglicher Kalkstein.

Die mich zur Zeit beschäftigende Frage ist, ob ich den Beckengrund neigen sollte um Ablagerungen ins linke Becken zu schaffen und wieviel.
Mit 5cm auf 1m passiert ja nicht viel, denke ich. Da ich ja keine Pflanzkörbe mehr in den Becken haben möchte, braucht der Boden ja nicht mehr eben sein.
Bei der Vertiefung habe ich mal vorsichtig 10cm weniger als eigentlich geplant im Kopf, weil... es erwartet mich wahrscheinlich feinster Ruhrsandstein unten und ich möchte nicht sprengen müssen.

Kann ich die Verrohrung so machen? Reichen 50mm?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## jolantha (16. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Stefan. erst einmal ein  

 

Du hast dir so viel Mühe gegeben, und leider noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Leider kann ich Dir keine Hilfe sein, mit Deinem Teich bin ich einfach überfordert. 
Ich hoffe, es findet sich noch jemand .


----------



## Elvira B. (16. Jan. 2022)

Wow, der sieht toll aus helfen kann ich dir leider auch nicht


----------



## Turbo (16. Jan. 2022)

Salü
Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.
Wird sicher toll. 
Ein kritischer Punkt wird sein, das du in allen Becken genügend Wasserwechsel hast und sich der Schmoder nicht zu stark ablagert.
Das bedeutet, für jeden Bereich Ventile einbauen, damit die Wassermenge im Zulauf reguliert werden kann.
Aber das hast du ja vor.
Beim neuen Becken rechts könnte der liegenbleibende Schmoder ein Problem sein. Mache dir da mal Gedanken. 
Das selbe im tiefen Bereich. Da bleibt vermutlich vieles liegen.
Von Oase gibt es Sateliten welche auf den Bodengrund gestellt werden können. 
Würde das nochmal optimieren.
Eine Kreisströmung erspart dir viele Stunden mit dem Teichsauger
Der fehlende Stromanschluss im vorderen Bereich sollte kein Problem sein.
Das kann für relativ wenig Geld realisiert werden. 
(Ein eingelegter 50er Schlauch könnte genügen. An den Pumpen hast du 10m Anschlusskabel)
Würde den Einsatz einer zweiten Oase Pumpe prüfen.


----------



## Mp30 (16. Jan. 2022)

Ich hatte ja bisher in beiden Becken eine Absaugung, da diese ja tatsächlich relativ getrennt waren.
Ich könnte ja ins rechte Becken einen Abzweig legen. Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Der Filter kommt auf alle Fälle nach links hinter die Mauerecke.
Für Dauerstrom habe ich schon vom Wohnzimmer aus mit einem 1m-Bohrer nach draußen in den Boden gebohrt.
Mit Hilfe eines Eltakos realisiere ich per Grobhandtaster die Filterabschaltung bei Fütterung wegen dem Skimmer. Nach einer festgelegten Zeit schaltet er sich dann wieder ein.

Zur Tiefe kann ich noch sagen.... wenn es der Boden zuläßt, versuche ich noch tiefer zu gehen.

Das mit den Satelliten habe ich nicht verstanden. Ich könnte ja auch Bodenabläufe machen, wenn auch nur aus optischen Gründen. Habe da aber Bedenken, da ich auch immer sehr kleinen Goldfischnachwuchs habe.
Etwas mit Gitter wäre denkenswert. Habe ich aber noch nirgens gesehen.

Über den Durchmesser der Verrohrung bin noch nicht schlüssig.


----------



## 4711LIMA (16. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Stefan, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.

Meiner Meinung wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht gerne hören wollen....... als Ingenieur sag ich, manchmal, wenn was eine völlige Fehlentwicklung genommen hat, ist es klüger alles nochmals abzubauen und von vorne anzufangen.
Wenn Du die komplette Fläche nimmst, die jetzt auch noch seitlich gepflastert ist, kommst Du wahrscheinlich auf 25 bis 30 m² Wasserfläche, dazu machst Du noch ein Holzdeck.
Ist zwar hart aber dafür hast Du dann einen Teich der glücklich macht.

Gutes gelingen und Gruss


----------



## Whyatt (16. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Stefan,
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist aktuell das Gesamtvolumen bei 3500l und soll zukünftig nach Umbau ca. 7000l sein.
Willst du dieselben Fische darin halten? 2 Kois und ein paar Goldfische? Wenn ja wärst du mit 7000l gerade so an der Mindestanforderung, die hier im Forum propagiert wird. Ich selbst halte Goldfische und da würden 7000l super für einen kleinen Schwarm passen. Mit dem Filter bist du auch so gerade an der Mindestanforderung für deinen Besatz gemäß Herstellerangaben.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wirst du beide Hauptbecken noch einmal in der Tiefe erweitern und dann die Rohre für den Rückfluss zum Filter unter den Becken installieren. Du fragst wegen Gefälle, damit der Schmodder ins Nachbarbecken fließt. Evtl. wäre es für dich eine Option in die Hauptbecken jeweils einen zentralen Bodenablauf zu setzen.  Da gibt es auch welche mit 50er Anschluss.
Falls du zukünftig planst den Bestand Richtung Koi zu erweitern, wäre es generell eine Option mit einem kompletten Umbau zu planen... Also Filterkeller, Schwerkraft, ein großes, zentrales Becken usw.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Mp30 (16. Jan. 2022)

Die generelle Teichform steht in Gedenken meines Vaters nicht auf der Tagesordnung.
Mit Entfernung der Betonunterbauten der Stege bin ich ja schon auf dem Weg zu einem Becken.
Evtl. würde ich bei der geplanten Vertiefung auf 40 weiter runter gehen. Rein theoretisch brauche ich gar keine unterschiedlichen Tiefen. 

Verschwinden in den Bodenabläufen keinen kleinen Fjsche? Da ist doch kein Siebeinsatz drin, oder?


----------



## Turbo (17. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja auch Bodenabläufe machen,


Ist auch die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Biko (17. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch brauche ich gar keine unterschiedlichen Tiefen.


Wenn du überall die volle Tiefe hast, bringt dir das jedenfalls sehr viel mehr Wasservolumen, was für die Vorhaben als "Fischteich" sicherlich von Vorteil ist. Eventuelle Uferbepflanzung könntest du mit Pflanzkörben realisieren, die am Beckenrand angehängt sind und unter denen weiterhin die volle Teichtiefe gegeben ist.


Mp30 schrieb:


> Verschwinden in den Bodenabläufen keinen kleinen Fjsche? Da ist doch kein Siebeinsatz drin, oder?


Das kann schon passieren. Vor allem sehr kleine Fische und Jungfische können schon mal eingezogen werden.
Dennoch benötigst du auf jeden Fall eine Absaugung an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich. Ob das mittels Pumpe, Satellit oder Bodenablauf geschieht, ist einerlei. Wenn du kleine Fische im Teich hast, solltest du diese Absaugung mit einem Gitter versehen, welches du dann regelmäßig reinigen musst. Wenn du Fadenalgen im Teich hast, kann das mitunter alle paar Tage notwendig werden. Generell: Je größer der Gitterkorb rund um die Absaugung ist, desto seltener musst du reinigen. Die mit den meisten Pumpen mitgelieferten Körbchen sind denkbar ungeeignet. Es gibt da Gitterrohre aus PVC, die man auf beliebige Länge abschneiden kann. Damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bei der neu entstehenden Teichgröße würde ich mir zumindest auf einer Seite eine 110er Verrohrung überlegen. Wenn dir die Pumpe im Teich hast, dann für den Rücklauf, bei einem Schwerkraftsystem auf beiden Seiten.

Übrigens: Auch wenn die Teichform für eine gute Strömung und damit Reinigung des Wassers eher ungünstig ist, gefällt sie mir rein von der Optik schon sehr gut! 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mp30 (17. Jan. 2022)

Also, wenn wir komplett einheitlich auf 1,10 vertiefen bis auf den Flachbereich hinten, steigt die Füllmenge
von ca. 7268 auf ca. 9446 Liter ohne eine Vertiefung zur Mitte zu berücksichtigen, die ich dann auf alle Fälle machen werde.
Errechnet ist das voll eckig - ich werde aber zumindest ab der weiteren Vertiefung in leichte Rundecken übergehen - das sieht man eh hinterher nicht.
Stelle mir nur die Frage
1. mache ich zwei tiefste Stellen in jedes Quadrat mit einem Bodenablauf, so wie Whyatt meint ?

oder

2. tiefste Stelle zwischen den Quadraten und dann wie steil, ohne das man sich später mal, sollte man sich mal in dem leeren Teich aufhalten müssen, anleinen zu müssen.

Verrohrung kann ich auch in 60mm machen.
Als Bodenablauf dachte ich so einen Ablauf in 25x25 mit Hilfe eines Anschlußflansches an das Rohr geklebt.
Das Gitter würde ich durch eine PVC-U-Platte in Stärke des Gitters ersetzen, die ich selber loche.
Das Ganze bündig eingesetzt kann ich bei Bedarf mit einem Besen unter Wasser abwischen und durch eine Edelstahlöse auch entfernen, wenn es sein müsste.
25x25 ist recht groß aber einen Sog, wie bei den gebräuchlichen Bodenabläufen, bekomme ich eh nicht hin mit der Pumpenleistung, denke ich. 
edit: Sehe gerade... der Satelittenfilter hätte auch 24cm...
Einen Bodenabsauger habe ich übrigens.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Turbo (17. Jan. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Übrigens: Auch wenn die Teichform für eine gute Strömung und damit Reinigung des Wassers eher ungünstig ist, gefällt sie mir rein von der Optik schon sehr gut!


Einfach so als Tipp
Nimm von unseren Tipps was passt und vergiss den Rest.
Bis anhin hat es ja mit den zwei Kois und den Goldfischen geklappt.
Auch wenn es eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Stil ist. Dein Teich gefällt mir. 
Weshalb alles über den Haufen werfen.


----------



## Mp30 (17. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Einfach so als Tipp
> Nimm von unseren Tipps was passt und vergiss den Rest.
> Bis anhin hat es ja mit den zwei Kois und den Goldfischen geklappt.
> Auch wenn es eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Stil ist. Dein Teich gefällt mir.
> Weshalb alles über den Haufen werfen.


Hallo Patrik,
ihr meint es ja alle nur gut. Ich bin öfter in Foren unterwegs und kenne das... vergleichbar manchmal wie bei MB nach ner A-Klasse fragen und zu einer S-Klasse geraten werden.

Ich will da jetzt auch keine Wissenschaft draus machen - ich wohne nicht mal bei meiner Mutter im Haus.
Die beiden Eheim-Töpfe habe ich dreimal im Jahr gereinigt - ansonsten nur die Ansaugkörbe.
Kois waren max. 4 im Teich, aber nochmal 4 alte __ Graskarpfen, die ich aber abgegeben habe, weil die schon über 40cm waren und alles grüne verspeisten, außer was in den Pflanzkübeln wuchs. 
Wie man auf dem 1. Bild "schlecht" erkennen kann, ich habe den schon klar bekommen, auch im Sommer. 
Mein Vater hatte aber auch nicht so viel Bewuchs im Teich. 

Dennoch möchte ich jetzt im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten relativ viel richtig machen. 

Das wird eh noch lustig... wir müssen mit den ganzen Kubikmetern Aushub durch Mutters Wohnzimmer im Hausflur nach vorn zur Straße 
eine Treppe runter. Ich strecke schon die Fühler aus nach Helfern zum Eimerschleppen. Momentan sind wir zu dritt. 
Wenn ich mit 12Liter-Eimern rechne... sind das 500 Eimer...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Turbo (17. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> wie bei MB nach ner A-Klasse fragen und zu einer S-Klasse geraten werden.


Die S Klasse macht ja auch mehr Spass.


----------



## Mp30 (17. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Die S Klasse macht ja auch mehr Spass.


Ist zwar offtopic, aber ich bin mit meinem E500 gut bedient. ich Angeber...


----------



## Turbo (17. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> bin mit meinem E500 gut bedient.


Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## Turbo (18. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Das wird eh noch lustig... wir müssen mit den ganzen Kubikmetern Aushub durch Mutters Wohnzimmer im Hausflur nach vorn zur Straße


Ist doch spassig, mit dem Muldenkipper durch das Wohnzimmer zu brettern.


----------



## Mp30 (18. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ist doch spassig, mit dem Muldenkipper durch das Wohnzimmer zu brettern.
> ...


Was ist das? 1:8 ?

Mache ich jetzt 1 oder 2 Bodenabläufe rein?
Muldenförmige Vertiefung je Becken oder gesamt in die Tiefe und 1 Bodenablauf?
Verrohrung 50mm oder doch 60mm?


----------



## Turbo (18. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Verrohrung 50mm oder doch 60mm?


Was hast du max. an der Pumpe?
Mit der 12000er Pumpe kommt nicht mehr viel an Strömung bei vier Ausläufen.
Je kleiner desto mehr Strömung und Wiederstand.
Je grösser desto beruhigter das Wasser und weniger Wiederstand.


----------



## troll20 (18. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ist doch spassig, mit dem Muldenkipper durch das Wohnzimmer zu brettern.
> Anhang anzeigen 256410


Also ich würde ja etwas größeres nehmen, dann ist das mit einer Tour erledigt. Wie: https://images.app.goo.gl/AzFmeaeKXCvW3qaHA
Und für den Aushub: https://images.app.goo.gl/f1n9bZoaVh8vK6rw6
Oder was für die kleinen Helden zum helfen, damit die Mutti nicht so schimpfen kann: https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Theo-K...qa9N5tk3x01HYluIUytHZqxXiyNHVlFRoCbhIQAvD_BwE


----------



## Mp30 (18. Jan. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Was hast du max. an der Pumpe?
> Mit der 12000er Pumpe kommt nicht mehr viel an Strömung bei vier Ausläufen.
> Je kleiner desto mehr Strömung und Wiederstand.
> Je grösser desto beruhigter das Wasser und weniger Wiederstand.


Hallo Patrik,
die kleinen Einspeisungen sollen ja nur etwas mehr als Tröpfchen bewirken.
Ich dachte, ich mache an den dicken Einläufen (sind ja PVC-U-Rohre) am Ende Muffen. Dann könnte ich dort mit Reduzierungen spielen und diese Einläufe quasi einkalibrieren. Die Reduzierungen arretiere ich mit einer Edelstahlschraube in der Muffe anstatt sie einzukleben um sie herausnehmbar zu haben.. 
Ich denke ich nehme 63mm-Rohr (ist innen 57) und arbeite auf alle Fälle nur mit Bögen, keine Winkel. Habe gesehen, das es auch bei 90° Bögen noch unterschieden wird in kurz und lang. 
Der Filter hat eh max. Schlauchanschlüsse von 50mm (Gewindeanschlüsse alle 2"). 
Die Pumpe einmal 2" und 1½"

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mp30 (27. Jan. 2022)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe mir die Empfehlungen hier nochmal zu Gemüte geführt.
Wir machen den Teich jetzt auf einer einheitlichen Tiefe von mind. 1,10m außer hinten den Bereich 1.
Damit landen wir nun bei 9500 Liter.
Bei der Verrohrung bin ich jetzt hauptsächlich bei 63mm PVC-U angekommen.
Ich werde drei Haupt-Einläufe machen, wobei mir klar ist das je weiter weg von der Pumpe der Druck nachlassen wird, wobei ich ja
auch noch die beiden Pflanzbecken (verbunden mit Teich durch 90mm) und die Vogeltränke sehr geringfügig mit bedienen will.
Die von der 63mm Leitung dahin gehenden Leitungen habe ich in 20mm vorgesehen und werden mit Hilfe von Kugelhähnen regelbar sein.
Ich verstehe den eigentlichen Haupteinlauf als hinten links (also der erste nach dem Filter) und die weiteren zwei praktisch nur zur Unterstützung einer gewollten Kreisdrehung.

Angesaugt wird durch den Skimmer (SK) versteckt unter einem Steg und ich habe mal 2 Bodenabläufe geplant und eine
Winteransaugung in etwa 20-30 cm Tiefe vom Wasserspiegel.
Skimmer, Bodenabläufe und Winteransaugung per Kugelhähnen einstellbar.
Die Bodenabläufe baue ich selber aus 225er PVC-U-Endkappen in die ich seitlich eine 63er-Muffe einklebe.
Diese Geschichte wird dann im Boden einlaminiert, wodurch sich der Innendurchmesser von 225mm reduzieren wird.
Den Teich machen wir ja in Polyester.
Als Ansauggitter nehme ich dann 200er KG-Muffendeckel, die ich lochen werde.

Es ist mir klar, das ich bei der Teichform und Pumpengröße Oase Aqua Max Eco Classic 12000C nicht wirklich eine
tolle Kreisdrehung hinbekomme.

Jetzt hätte ich gern von euch gewusst ob ich
1. es bei den 2 Bodenabläufen belassen soll, oder besser 3 Bodenabläufe mache.
2. zu den Abläufen zusätzlich nochmal in eine Vertiefung und ja wieviel?


----------



## PeBo (27. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Stefan, bei so einem architektonischen Teich wäre es nach meiner Meinung nur konsequent, wenn du die Vogeltränke auch in den Teich integrierst. Ich würde die Ecke oben rechts komplett mit nur 4-7cm Wassertiefe in den Teich integrieren. Ohne die ovale  Form der Vogeltränke hättest du nicht nur einen schöneren Teich, du würdest auch die Leitung zu der Tränke sparen. Die Vögel werden die Ecke annehmen und es lieben!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Mp30 (27. Jan. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, bei so einem architektonischen Teich wäre es nach meiner Meinung nur konsequent, wenn du die Vogeltränke auch in den Teich integrierst. ....
> 
> Gruß Peter


Hallo Peter,
das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht. Eine gute Idee.
Aber, ...

 
.. der Teichbauer hat mit unnötiger Weise hier hinten, wo ja komplett wieder eine Steinschüttung hin soll, den Rand
so dermaßen überhöht, so das ich die nicht integriert bekomme.
Das Wasser steht hier am Überlauf nur so hoch wie die Innenkante hinter dem Überlauf. Nach rechts wäre also überhaupt keine Erhöhung nötig gewesen.
Den Wasserstand erhöhen kann ich auch nicht - ich liege jetzt damit genau 1cm unter den Edelstahlrahmen für die Stege auf denen die Natursteinplatten liegen, die natürlich auf gleicher Höhe wie die übrigen Platten liegen müssen.
Also mit anderen Worten, das Teichwasserniveau liegt dafür viel zu tief um die Tränke da einzusetzen.
Ich guck mir das aber gern noch an.
Den kompletten hinteren Rand auf 2,50 muss ich eh wieder etwas mit der Flex runter schneiden, da die Oberkante jetzt auf Niveau der Steinplattenoberkante liegt. Ich müsste sonst halt mit der Steinschüttung erst über den Rand um dann unnötig steil ins Wasser zu laufen.
Über den Rand habe ich mich sehr geärgert. Deshalb machen wir es jetzt selbst.

Aber Du meinst wahrscheinlich, eine Vogeltränke aus dem Teichbau heraus zu realisieren, ohne die in meinem 1. post Bild 2 sichtbare
Fertigtränke zu verwenden?
Da sitzt aber auch noch eine Lampe.
Die oldschool Bega-Leuchten, die mein Vater schon damals auf Niedervolt umgebaut hat, sollen weiter zum Einsatz kommen.
Aber an die Ecke zu gehen, um den kurzen Steg optisch noch mehr hervorzuheben, hatte ich auch schon im Sinn.
Nur die Lampe stört dann etwas. Da muß ich noch Hirnschmalz beschäftigen. Obwohl, ich kann auch mit der Plattierung etwas
mehr nach rechts gehen - also Platten kürzen. O.k. das geht. 

Mir ist nur noch nicht schlüssig, wie ich den Übergang Vogeltränke -> Teich realisiere. 
Also der Wasserspiegel kann schon mal 5cm Absinken im Sommer, es sollen keine Fische rein schwimmen, es soll kein Rand zwischen Teich und Tränke trocken liegend sichtbar sein.


*Ich möchte aber nicht in Vergessenheit geraten lassen....*
Jetzt hätte ich gern von euch gewusst ob ich
1. es bei den 2 Bodenabläufen belassen soll, oder besser 3 Bodenabläufe mache.
2. zu den Abläufen zusätzlich nochmal in eine Vertiefung und ja wieviel?


----------



## PeBo (27. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Aber Du meinst wahrscheinlich, eine Vogeltränke aus dem Teichbau heraus zu realisieren, ohne die in meinem 1. post Bild 2 sichtbare
> Fertigtränke zu verwenden?


Genau, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt!
Dadurch hast du auch dort eine klare Linie, das passt zu deinem Teich.
Um konsequent zu sein, solltest du auch die obere Kante von Becken 5 auf deinem Plan mit der oberen Kante vom Hauptteich gleichziehen. Das wäre stimmiger.

Zu deinen weiteren Fragen:
Ich bin eher ein Fan von nur einem Bodenablauf in der Mitte des Teiches aber in DN110.

Wenn, dann würde ich nur eine minimale Vertiefung einplanen. Bei meinem Bodenablauf ist das nahezu eben und es funktioniert gut.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Mp30 (27. Jan. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> ...
> Um konsequent zu sein, solltest du auch die obere Kante von Becken 5 auf deinem Plan mit der oberen Kante vom Hauptteich gleichziehen. Das wäre stimmiger.
> ...
> 
> Gruß Peter


Geht nicht, da dort ein Pumpenschacht für den durchbohrten Findling, Steckdosen für die Unterwasserlampen und eben der Findlingpumpe sitzen.
Momentan unter der 40x40 Platte die aber durch eine 50x50 ersetzt wird.
Ich habe nochmal eine Übersicht ohne Maße.
grün - Pflanzbereich außerhalb des Teiches
hellgrau - Plattierung Natursteinplatten
dunkelgrau - Schüttung, wahrscheinlich Grauwacke (auf keinen Fall wieder Kies.
Ein Teil des Beckens 5 wird durch eine Steinplatte 40x70 abgedeckt.
Darunter käme die Pumpe sowie die nötigen Regulierhähne.

 
Das ist übrigens alles hier mit Excel gezeichnet und daher manchmal nur mit Kompromissen darstellbar.
Die hintere Schmalkante von Becken 5 schließt mit der 50x50 Platte über dem Pumpenschacht ab.
Also dazwischen wird wahrscheinlich gar keine Steinschüttung liegen. Wie weit ich den schmalen Streifen bei Becken 5 nach hinten heraus ziehe muss ich dann sehen.




PeBo schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin eher ein Fan von nur einem Bodenablauf in der Mitte des Teiches aber in DN110.
> ...
> 
> Gruß Peter


DN110? Was soll da durch gehen? 
Und bei mir? Was für eine Mitte? Relativ mittig steht erstmal das Auflager für den Steg und das Pflanzpodest.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## PeBo (27. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> DN110? Was soll da durch gehen?


In Schwerkraft gehen da ca. 10.000 l/h durch. 
Die sehen so aus: Link


Mp30 schrieb:


> Und bei mir? Was für eine Mitte?


Ich würde in die Nähe deiner Stütze in der 5 Uhr Positition vorschlagen. Aber warte ruhig auf Rückmeldung zu deinen 63er Bodenabläufen - eventuell gibt es ja jemanden mit Erfahrungen mit diesen Teilen.


----------



## Mp30 (27. Jan. 2022)

Ich habe ja keine Schwerkraftgeschichte. Die Bodenabläufe haben oben 20cm Durchmesser.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2022)

Persönlich finde ich eine GFK-Dichtung klasse. Kann man da nicht auch mit Pigmenten arbeiten um des GFK einzufärben ?


----------



## Mp30 (26. Feb. 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich eine GFK-Dichtung klasse. Kann man da nicht auch mit Pigmenten arbeiten um des GFK einzufärben ?


Ja natürlich. Viele Farben sind machbar. Die Farbe wird Resedagrün RAL 6011.
Das Material als Komplettpaket mit allem was man braucht (Mischeimer, Auftragsrollen, Entlüfterrollen, Becher mit Maßeinheiten, eine Waage, Einmalhandschuhe, ...) liegt bei € 1500,-
Zur GFK-Verarbeitung brauche ich nichts mehr besorgen - kommt alles vom Hersteller.

Hier nochmal einige verloren gegangene Bilder.
Maße
 

Verrohrung
 

Elektrik
 

Ansicht
 

Habt Nachsicht, das ist alles mit Excel erstellt und daher nicht profimäßig.

... selbst gebauter Bodenablauf
 

Das Podest in der Mitte des Teiches vor dem Stegauflager entfällt.
Dort wird auf einem Edelstahlgestell, ein 40x40x55 Fischturm aus 10mm Glas stehen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## PeBo (26. Feb. 2022)

Hallo Stefan, zu deiner Elektrik habe ich noch eine Empfehlung. Schau dir mal die Produkte von Shelly an. Sofern du Wlan Empfang an deinem Filter hast, würde ich diese Produkte einsetzen. Du kannst dann nicht nur vom Handy oder per Alexa deine Beleuchtung, Springbrunnen, Pumpe und anderes schalten, sondern auch Szenen festlegen, deine Beleuchtung astronomisch Schalten (z.B. 30 Minuten nach Sonnenuntergang für 2 Stunden ein). Mit einem Temperatursensor für wenige Euro kannst du eine grafische Aufzeichnung der Wassertemperatur  erreichen u.s.w.
Die ersetzen dir auch für weniger Geld, aber mehr Möglichkeiten, dein Etako Relais. Und du sparst dir die Leitung zum Wohnzimmer. Die neueste Generation misst sogar noch den Stromverbrauch und stellt diesen grafisch dar.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Mp30 (26. Feb. 2022)

Hallo Peter,
die schaltbare Leitung vom Wohnzimmer für die Unterwasserlampen und Findlingpumpe liegen schon seit 1977.
Einzig - Dauerstrom habe ich noch nicht.
Das Eltako benutze ich für die einstellbare Auszeit des Filters bei Fütterung per Fußtaster.
Die Teile zur E-Installation liegen auch hier schon.

Wlan fällt wohl momentan aus und ich stehe auch eher auf Kabel-Lan.
Ich lege aber vom Filter eh ein Leerrohr für den Wasserstandsensor - da kann ich später noch ein Lan-Kabel durchziehen.

Teichtemperaturmessung habe ich momentan keine Idee.
Ich wohne dort nicht und komme nur sporadisch zum Teich.

Gruß Stefan

PS: Alexakram kommt mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Mp30 (21. März 2022)

Guten Morgen,
wir sind sind jetzt seit einer Woche dabei...
Aktuell haben wir etwa 20 Tonnen Geröll herausgearbeitet.
Der Boden besteht aus klüftigem Sandstein mit nur ganz wenig Erdanteil.
Schüppen kann man nur, indem man sich das lockere Gestein auf eine Bohle holt und es dann von der
glatten Fläche aus, auf die Schüppe zu nehmen.
Ohne Abbruchhammer ging da quasi nichts.
Wir sind jetzt wie im Plan ersichtlich überall auf Solltiefe.
Heißt erstmal 1,25m von Oberkante Natursteinplatten, abzüglich ca. 3-5cm Boden aus Beton, abzüglich
3cm Natursteinplatten, abzüglich 7cm über Wasserstand macht hinterher ca. 1,10m Tiefe. 

Die Seiten müssen noch größtenteils "versäubert" werden, so das wir unter die vorhandenen Betonwände betonieren können.


----------



## Mp30 (22. März 2022)

Moin, 
das gibt das linke Pflanzbecken, indem auch unten im Bild die drei Kugelhähne sitzen werden um die Bodenabläufe, den Skimmer und die nahe der Wasserobfläche sitzende Winteransaugung zu regeln. Links wird hinter der zunächst entfernten Natursteinmauerecke, der Filter sitzen. Unter der hier fehlenden "Gewegplatte" wird Wasser sein. 
Von links nach rechts, wie ihr auf den Plänen eine Seite vorher sehen könnt... 
Filter, Pumpe, Kugelhähne, dann gehts 90° runter Richtung Teichboden um da nochmal 90° im Boden zu verlaufen. 
Das "Hähnekonstrukt" haben wir gestern schon geklebt um den Durchlaß für die Bögen nach unten ausarbeiten zu können. 

Jetzt geht's aber erstmal langsam vorwärts.... ich habe bis Samstag keine Hilfe und ja auch noch so ganz nebenbei einen Broterwerb.lol


----------



## krallowa (22. März 2022)

Moin,

90°
ich hoffe ja nicht das du wirklich 90° Bögen verbaut hast, sondern 2x45° oder eher 3x30°.
Solche Bögen sind immer wahre "Bremsen".

MfG 
Ralf


----------



## Mp30 (22. März 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 90°
> ich hoffe ja nicht das du wirklich 90° Bögen verbaut hast, sondern 2x45° oder eher 3x30°.
> ...


Doch 90° Bögen... und zwar die








						PVC-U Bogen lang 90° aus Rohr 10bar, Klebemuffe | PVC-Welt
					

PVC Bogen lang 90° Klebemuffe großer Radius für stabile Durchflussgeschwindigkeit 20mm - 63mm - Große Auswahl - schnelle Lieferung - günstiger Versand




					www.pvc-welt.de
				




...die haben in Rohrmitte einen Radius von 229,5mm. 2x45° bringt nur zusätzliche Stoßkanten vom Verbindungsrohr um die zu verkleben.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. März 2022

@DbSam 

Wobei ich hier bei den oberen gelogen habe. Die Bögen sind eine Stufe kürzer, nämlich Radius 136mm in Rohrmitte. 
Ich käme sonst mit der Konstruktion zu dem Filter platzmäßig nicht hin. 
Unten zum Beckenboden gehts aber mit den langen Bögen rum. 
Ich denke bei 63er Rohr und je einem getrennten Strang für 2 Bodenabläufe und nochmal daneben der Strang für den Skimmer langt das bei einer frei laufenden 12000er Pumpe, von der wahrscheinlich nur ... was weiß ich über bleibt ... 
Also selbst bei den nicht erreichbaren 6000 Litern pro Strang sind die Verluste bei 63er Rohr vernachlässigbar. 
Ich lege die Pumpe aber so, das ich ggf. auf eine 18000er Pumpe erhöhen kann. Die Maße habe ich mir von Oase schicken lassen. 
Die 18000er Pumpe ist nur 5mm länger. 
Meine mittlerweile errechneten 10500 Liter Inhalt erreiche ich auch nicht, da ich mit den maßen an der Wasseroberfläche durchgerechnet habe. 
Die bisherigen Beckenwände laufen aber etwas schräg nach innen - erst die Vertiefung machen wir senkrecht. 
Ich werde den fertigen Teich aber nach Fertigstellung aber einmal mit beobachtetem Wasserzähler voll laufen lassen um die Füllmenge zu wissen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mp30 (22. März 2022)

Eben mal... 

in welcher Höhe zum Wasserspiegel mache ich die Einläufe?
Ich hätte jetzt 15cm unter Wasserspiegel gesagt..


----------



## Mp30 (26. März 2022)

Niemand einen Tipp zur Einlaufhöhe?


----------



## Mushi (26. März 2022)

15 cm von oben passt.


----------



## Mp30 (27. März 2022)

Gestern
 

Bodenabläufe sitzen, Rechts, die mittlere Leitung soll zum Skimmer. Dazu stoße ich mit einem 90°Bogen aus dem Boden. Dazu muß ich aber wahrscheinlich noch den Abstand zur Bodenablaufleitung vergrößern, sonst komme ich zu steil hoch.


----------



## Mushi (27. März 2022)

Du kannst 90° steil hoch. Bodenablauf-Leitungen nicht miteinander verbinden.


----------



## Mp30 (28. März 2022)

Mushi schrieb:


> Du kannst 90° steil hoch. Bodenablauf-Leitungen nicht miteinander verbinden.


Wie ist das gemeint? 
Die Bodenabläufe sind wie im Bild ersichtlich flach zum Boden verbunden. Diese Leitungen verschwinden unterm Betonboden. 
Der einzige 90°-Bogen, der aus dem Boden geschwenkt wird, ist der zum Skimmer.


----------



## BumbleBee (28. März 2022)

Hi Stefan.,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wahrscheinlich zu spät ist... aber ich sehe das genau so wie @Mushi: wenn Du die Leitungen der Bodenabläufe verbindest, reduziert sich in den beiden Zuläufen die Fließgeschwindigkeit um die Hälfte, bzw  anteilig der Länge zu Ungunsten des längeren Rohres. Was am Ende raus kommt, ist nur einmal der Volumenstrom des ankommenden Rohres.
Ideal ist pro BA ein eigenes Rohr.

Deiner letzten, zugegebenermaßen recht professionellen Entwurfszeichnung mit den Verlegedetails entnehme ich, dass die Rohre der BA erst zusammenlaufen vor der Pumpe und dann in einem einzigen Rohr des selben Querschnittes von der Pumpe aus weiter laufen? Damit reduzierst Du Dir den möglichen Volumenstrom auf eine einzige 63er Leitung, alles was an Zufluss durch die Rohre der Saugseite geht, teilt sich diesen Volumenstrom. Heißt, die Bodenabläufe werden wahrscheinlich nicht vernünftig ziehen, bzw Du brauchst eine irre Pumpenleistung (=Watt =€€€) um das auszugleichen.

Zudem würde ich Dir empfehlen, jedes Rohr der BA durch einen Zugschieber absperrbar zu machen, so kannst Du erstens bei Bedarf die Fließgeschwindigkeit anpassen (die kürzeren ziehen stärker als die Längeren), zweitens im Frühjar und Herbst die Rohre einzeln spülen (alle bis auf eines schließen. Du wirst Augen machen, was da raus kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) und nicht zu Letzt, um ggf Reparaturen am Filter vorzunehmen, ohne jedes Mal den Teich ablassen zu müssen.



Mp30 schrieb:


> *Ich möchte aber nicht in Vergessenheit geraten lassen....*
> Jetzt hätte ich gern von euch gewusst ob ich
> 1. es bei den 2 Bodenabläufen belassen soll, oder besser 3 Bodenabläufe mache.
> 2. zu den Abläufen zusätzlich nochmal in eine Vertiefung und ja wieviel?



1. ich würde auf jeden Fall in die Tiefzone noch einen machen, den könnte men bei Bedarf im Winter trennen (Zugschieber). Wie willst Du den Bereich sonst sauber halten?

2. Würde ich machen. Muss jedoch m.E. nicht tief sein, nur so, dass vom umliegenden Bodenniveau zum "Loch" des BA keine Kante ist. Ich habe meine BA im Teich ca. 5 mm - 1 cm unter Bodenniveau verlegt, durch den in der Höhe anpassbaren Domdeckel konnte ich den umlaufenden Spalt aufs Idealmaß anpassen. Bei Deinem Eigenbau BA würde ich den Rand der schwarzen Trommel auf Bodenniveau bringen.

Sehr interessantes Projekt by the way!

VG Jesssy


----------



## Mp30 (28. März 2022)

O.k. Der Zug ist abgefahren. 
Aber anhand einer durchgeführten Durchflußberechnung, welche Länge und Biegungen berücksichtigt, sollten beide Abläufe relativ gleich ziehen.

Eine Tiefzone gibt es nicht, Tiefe ist überall mind. 1,10m.


----------



## BumbleBee (28. März 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> O.k. Der Zug ist abgefahren.
> Aber anhand einer durchgeführten Durchflußberechnung, welche Länge und Biegungen berücksichtigt, sollten beide Abläufe relativ gleich ziehen.
> 
> Eine Tiefzone gibt es nicht, Tiefe ist überall mind. 1,10m.



Mein Fehler bitte um Entschuldigung, beim überfliegen hatte ich ganz oben "270" gelesen oben im Bild, sind aber alles mm


----------



## Mp30 (28. März 2022)

Die Bodenabläufe sind hinterher bündig zum Boden. 
Ich verstehe die auch nicht als richtig stark ziehende Objekte. 

Beispiel mit Nennwerten
Pumpe max. 12000 

Skimmer  6000
Ablauf 3000
Ablauf 3000 
Was soll da groß ziehen?


----------



## BumbleBee (28. März 2022)

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass Du in dem Teich Fische halten möchtest. Da sollten die BA den Schmutz vom Boden weg befördern. Wenn die nicht ziehen. bleibt´s liegen. 

Aber mag auch sein, dass ich das ganze Konzept nicht verstanden habe


----------



## Mp30 (28. März 2022)

Ja richtig, aber die Bodenabläufe sind ja eh mit Gitter also nicht vergleichbar mit den bekannten Einläufen.


----------



## BumbleBee (28. März 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> O.k. Der Zug ist abgefahren.
> Aber anhand einer durchgeführten Durchflußberechnung, welche Länge und Biegungen berücksichtigt, sollten beide Abläufe relativ gleich ziehen.



Ich versuche nur zu helfen. Ich weiß nicht welches Programm oder Berechner zwei unterschiedlich langen Rohrleitungen ein gleiches Ergebnis prognostiziert. Das längere Rohr hat einen höheren Strömungswiderstand. Das ist Fakt. Aber in diesem Fall auch Wurst, da ohnehin gelaufen.




Mp30 schrieb:


> *Ich möchte aber nicht in Vergessenheit geraten lassen....*
> 
> 2. zu den Abläufen zusätzlich nochmal in eine Vertiefung und ja wieviel?


Ich hatte es hier so verstanden, ob das Niveau "vertieft" werden soll.


----------



## Mp30 (28. März 2022)

Ich werde zu den Abläufen nur leicht vertiefen, so daß beim leeren des Teiches kein Wasser stehen bleibt, mehr nicht.

Der liegende 90°-Bogen, sowie der 45°-Abzweig davor, gleicht die andere längere Strecke zum anderen Ablauf aus.


----------



## BumbleBee (28. März 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Der liegende 90°-Bogen, sowie der 45°-Abzweig davor, gleicht die andere längere Strecke zum anderen Ablauf aus.



Das ist ein gutes Argument, soweit hatte ich nicht mitgeplottet. Es ging primär auch eigentlich eher um die Zusammenführung beider Rohre zu einem Einzelnen gleichen Querschnittes.


----------



## Mushi (28. März 2022)

Durch das Zusammenführen der Rohre halbierst Du die mögliche Wassermenge pro Bodenablauf.

Die kleinen Löcher am Bodenablaufdeckel neigen zum verstopfen, sie sollten deutlich größer sein.


----------



## Mp30 (28. März 2022)

Ja, das habt ihr schon angemerkt das die Löcher wahrscheinlich zu klein sind. 
Werde die noch erweitern.


----------



## Mushi (28. März 2022)

Sorry, hab vorne nicht alles gelesen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Mp30 (28. März 2022)

Nee nee, ist schon o.k.


----------



## Mp30 (31. März 2022)

Boden fertig. Eine Tonne Beton ist da rein gegangen, weil man auf Grund des Gesteins einfach keine genaue Tiefe graben konnte.


----------



## Mushi (31. März 2022)

Was für ein Rohr kommt da aus dem Boden?


----------



## Mp30 (31. März 2022)

Da kommt der Skimmer dran.


----------



## Mushi (31. März 2022)

Ok, ist etwas ungeschickt an der Stelle, ich wäre einfach durch die Wand durch.


----------



## Mp30 (31. März 2022)

Nein, das ist für mich persönlich sehr geschickt... Ich mag den nicht sehen... Er wird unter dem Steg sitzen, der da wieder hinkommt.
Siehe erste Seite... 
... Außerdem habe ich so für mich die direkteste Verrohrung.


----------



## Mp30 (2. Apr. 2022)

Mit Schnee hat jetzt niemand gerechnet.
Das Zelt ist jetzt Müll. 
Betonieren ist bei den Temperaturen auch Käse. 
Evtl. geht's Montag weiter.


----------



## Mp30 (22. Apr. 2022)

Moin,
gibt natürlich Fortschritte... 
Habe mich gestern dazu entschlossen in einem Bereich eine Verstärkung einzubauen. Denke man kann es erkennen.


----------



## DbSam (22. Apr. 2022)

Hhhmmm, bissel undeutlich.


Sieht aus wie ein Filterkeller mit unordentlich verlegtem Zeugs.
... da hättest Du aber auch gleich noch einen Vlies- oder Trommelfilter mit einbauen können.


VG Carsten


PS:
Gute Genesung.


----------



## Mp30 (22. Apr. 2022)

O.k. hab die Bilder ja auch nicht selbst gemacht Danke.

Hab aber noch welche...
Der letzte Stand ist aber noch nicht fotografiert... wegen dem sprichwörtlichen Zwischen-Fall in den Teich.
Alle Böden sind betoniert. Die Verrohrung ist zu 95% gemacht. Im eigentlichen Teichbecken sind die Wände zu 80% fertig betoniert.


----------



## Mp30 (4. Mai 2022)

Moin,
es geht langsam weiter.
Das erste Bild hier, ist im Beitrag oben das Letzte.
Die Seitenwände des eigentlichen Teichbeckens sind jetzt bis auf eine Stelle fertig betoniert.
Das letzte Bild unten zeigt das rechte (siehe Bauplan) Pflanzbecken mit eigenem regelbarem Zulauf und wird unten von zwei 100er Rohren in den Teich entwässert. Die beiden Rohrgebilde sind nur Platzhalter, weil das Becken länger ist, als die drei Pflanzkörbe. Darauf lege ich eine PVC-Platte und darauf kommt eine dünne Steinschüttung. Der Rand außen, des Pflanzbeckens ist mit 4cm Randstärke absichtlich so dünn. Nach unten wird die Wand dicker, da die Außenwand senkrecht ist und wir werden mit dem GFK um den Rand herum ca. 10cm unter Erdbereich laminieren. Unten haben wir 10cm Dicke, Also von 4cm auf 10cm unten, das auf einer Strecke von 42,5cm. Das sollte dann stabil genug sein.

Weiter geht's urlaubsbedingt ab dem 22.5. , dann  aber auch langsam, weil ich wegen dem Arm von meinem Regiestuhl aus nur meine Freunde anfeuern kann.


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2022)

Schönen Urlaub ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Mp30 (27. Mai 2022)

@Digicat
Danke noch.

Moin,
Urlaub vorbei - Linke Hand leider nach 4 Wochen immer noch nur eingeschränkt benutzbar fürs Grobe.
Gestern weiter den Weg vom Bambus (Sauzeug) frei gemacht für die Rückspülleitung.
Sind etwa 4Meter bis zum Fallrohr. In bis zu 40cm Tiefe möchte ich das 63er PVC-Rohr legen.
Morgen, Samstag wird die Furche mit Hilfe eines Freundes ausgehoben. Ob ich/wir den Anschluß am Fallrohr auch sofort hinbekommen, weiß ich noch nicht - wir müssen dafür tief runter und das vom Hausfundament unten kommende Rohr kürzen und es ist dort sehr eng in der Ecke, weil neben dem Fallrohr sofort ein Erdanker für die Holzwand einbetoniert wurde. Einfach, wäre ja zu schön...


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Einfach, wäre ja zu schön...


Hhhmmm, kenn ich von irgendwoher ...

Dein Thread liest sich auf dieser Seite wie ein Hindernisparcours.
Aber gut wenn man Freunde hat, welche einem unter die Arme greifen und helfen können.


VG Carsten

PS:
Wenn einmal aufgebuddelt ist:
Überlege ob es irgendwann vorteilhaft sein könnte, wenn Du gleich ein Leerrohr mit verbuddelst ...


----------



## Mp30 (28. Mai 2022)

Moin, ja da kommt eh noch ein dickes Rohr drüber für Klimaleitungen einer noch anstehenden Modernisierung und energetischen Sanierung des Hauses. Die Planung mit Hilfe eines Energieberaters sind abgeschlossen.


----------



## Mp30 (29. Mai 2022)

Moin,
das war harte Arbeit gestern. Die sch... Wurzeln des Bambus...
Dann in der Ecke des Fallrohres großzügig Beton. 
Nicht zu vergessen... zig Schenkel von U-Steinen zum Nachbargrundstück, die gekürzt werden mußten.
Schließlich haben wir aber gewonnen.
Eine 63er PVC-U-Klebemuffe hat 75mm außen. Passt also perfekt in den Abzeig.
Das Rohr Filter -> Fallrohr wird ca. 4,20m Länge haben.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mp30 (2. Juni 2022)

Moin, 
so gestern weiter gemacht in der Ecke, in welcher auch die Vogeltränke entstehen soll.


----------



## Mp30 (13. Juni 2022)

Mahlzeit,
in der Woche gings langsam weiter und am Wochenende wurde wieder betoniert. Verlängerung des bestehenden Teichrandes, Schließung der Wand und Schaffung einer Auflage für den Edelstahlsteg, dessen eine Hälfte über dem Wasser schwebt und Erstellung der Vogeltränke. 
170Kg an Säcken Beton.


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2022)

Moin,

also den Teich möchte ich später nicht wieder entfernen müssen.
Hast du mal ne grobe Zahl wieviel Beton du verbaut hast bisher?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Mp30 (13. Juni 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also den Teich möchte ich später nicht wieder entfernen müssen.
> Hast du mal ne grobe Zahl wieviel Beton du verbaut hast bisher?
> ...


2,0 Tonnen werden es sein. Ich müsste Quittungen durchsehen.
Ausgeschachtet haben wir 20 Tonnen feinsten Sandsteins.
Als ich bei einer Schachttiefe von 1,25 davon anfing man könne ja noch was tiefer gehen, wollten alle meine Freunde und Helfer laufen gehen.
Die Stege, welche ich ja nun mit den Edelstahlrahmen realisiere und jetzt Wasser drunter sein wird, waren früher aus Beton - *blauer Beton* wohlgemerkt. Da und beim alten Boden, hatten wir gut zu stemmen.
Der Teich ist in seinen überwiegend gleich gebliebenen Maßen in Bezug auf die Oberfläche seit 1976 so. Nur die beiden Pflanzbecken sind dazu gekommen und die Vogeltränke.

Ich mache den nicht wieder weg und wohin das Haus mal nach meinem Ableben hin geht - keine Ahnung.
Wenn jemand anfängt oben den alten Rand "abzuknabbern", wird Spaß bekommen. 46 Jahre alter blauer Beton - mind. 15cm stark.

Gruß Stefan

PS: Allein erstmal das GFK zu entfernen wird später spaßig. Aber die Haltbarkeit von 40 Jahren hat mich überzeugt es wieder so zu machen.


----------



## krallowa (14. Juni 2022)

Moin,

gebaut für die Ewigkeit, aber ich denke mal wenn es fertig ist wird es ein geniales Teil.

Weiter so und immer schön Bilder machen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Mp30 (14. Juni 2022)

Ja, bleibe dran mit Bilder.
Gesternabend noch ein Dreieck gegossen, damit mir die Steinschüttung nicht abhaut und ich tauchen muß. 

Das Nächste ist die Einschalung der Filterbehausung. Die hat es mit vielen Durchführungen in sich. 4 Leerrohre für Kabel, drei Wasserrohre und nochmal ein Rohr in Richtung Teich für Pumpenkabel oder Luftschlauch, e.c.t.


----------



## Mp30 (14. Juni 2022)

Vorhin ausgeschalt und Ecken und Kanten nett gemacht.
Damit wäre ich in der Ecke fertig mit Betonarbeiten.
Jetzt noch, wie gesagt als nächstes die Filterbehausung und das L-förmige Pflanzbecken.
Links im Plan
Zeige Anhang 256557


----------



## DbSam (14. Juni 2022)

Uähhh, so dünn und zierlich, gefährlich ...

Mach bloß vorsichtig ...
Nicht, dass Dir der Mist noch weggbricht, bevor er richtig ausgehärtet ist.


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (14. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Uähhh, so dünn und zierlich, gefährlich ...
> 
> Mach bloß vorsichtig ...
> Nicht, dass Dir der Mist noch weggbricht, bevor er richtig ausgehärtet ist.
> ...


Sind gut 5cm. Ist nachgenäßt und schon wieder abgedeckt - wegen der Sonne. Ist alles ganz geblieben. 
Und später kann da nichts mehr brechen, wenn erstmal in GFK eingepackt.


----------



## Mp30 (19. Juni 2022)

Heute weiter die Schalung für das  "Verließ" des Filters weiter gebaut.
Die Leitung nach der Pumpe ging leider platzmäßig nicht großzügiger um die Ecke. Normal nehme ich nur weite Bögen. 
Die beiden oberen Rohre sind Durchführungen, die oberhalb des Wasserspiegels liegen werden - für Anschlusskabel zur Pumpe, Luftschlauch, u.s.w.
Das mittlere Rohr wird innen beim Filter einen 90°-Winkel erhalten und darauf präzise senkrecht ein Rohr haben, indem später die Meßsonde der automatischen Auffüllanlage sitzen wird.


----------



## DbSam (19. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich darf, ein kurzer Einwurf:
Rein persönlich finde ich Druckfilter nicht so als Maß aller Dinge bei solch einem Teich, aber das nur nebenbei ...

Viel wichtiger ist folgender Hinweis/Tipp:
Wenn es noch geht, dann würde ich das Verlies für den Filter unbedingt etwas größer bauen.
Vielleicht möchte/muss man doch einmal umrüsten, dann ist man später nicht an solche derart geringen Abmaße gebunden und man könnte, wenn notwendig, auch noch aufrüsten bzw. einen etwas größeren Filter verbauen.
Rein optisch sollte noch etwas Platz für ein größeres Verlies vorhanden sein.


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (20. Juni 2022)

@DbSam 
Hallo Carsten,
einen Fehler muss  man ja auch mal machen dabei.

Das hatte ich mir auch schon zwischendurch überlegt, aber erstmal verworfen weil ich an der vorhandenen Natursteinmauer (siehe Seite 1, Beitrag 1 hier) in ihren Abmaßen festhalten wollte. Da ich die Filterbehausung aber eh sehr filigran mit nur 5cm dicken Betonwänden baue, wäre eine Erweiterung später relativ simpel. Nur tiefer nach hinten darf er nicht werden, weil das Grundstück fast zu Ende ist und dahinter noch Kältemittelleitungen der Haus-Klimaanlage liegen.
Beim vom Teichbauer gelieferten Druckfilter bin ich geblieben, weil man den eben schnell durch Auspressen reinigen kann. 
Ich wohne ja (noch) nicht in dem Haus. Zumindest ist der Filter mit 75cm Höhe schonmal nicht der Kleinste.

Das ganze Projekt ist daraus entstanden, das ich den alten Filter, der aus zwei ca. 20 Liter großen "Eimern" von Eheim hintereinander geschaltet und dazwischen fliegend ein UV-Klärer bestand, einen ganzen Abend benötigte bis der wieder sauber war, ich dann Rücken hatte und die Kreiselpumpe laut Schild nur 2.280 Liter machte - o.k. der Teich hatte vorher nur 2.500 Liter. Und genau diese 2.500 Liter waren das nächste Problem - der Teich mit der Oberfläche heizte sich im Sommer stark auf.

Zugegeben habe ich bei Filteranlagen nicht so den Überblick. 
Du kannst aber jetzt gern schonmal für die Zukunft einen Vorschlag machen. 
Ich habe aber keine Lust meine Freizeit zukünftig mit Säuberung eines Filters zu verbringen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,



Mp30 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber keine Lust meine Freizeit zukünftig mit Säuberung eines Filters zu verbringen.


Keine Angst, solche Vorschläge würden von mir nicht kommen, eher im Gegenteil.
Frage nach, wenn es später mal so weit ist ...   


Unabhängig davon:
Bevor Du Deine Filigranwände und das Drumherum gießt, überlege noch einmal genau, ob die derzeit vorhandene Installation spätere Erweiterungen relativ problemlos zulässt.
Problemstellen jetzt lösen, auch wenn das etwas Zeit kosten sollte. Später ist der Aufwand viel größer, also wirklich ganz viel größer.



Viel Erfolg weiterhin
VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (20. Juni 2022)

@DbSam 
Problemlos... , das Wort habe ich aus meinem Wortschatz getrichen. 
Das ich hier unter dem Rindenmulch kein Granit finde ist aber auch alles.


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Das ich hier unter dem Rindenmulch kein Granit finde ist aber auch alles.



Ach komm, ist doch nur bissel Kleinkram bei Dir ...
Bissel Vormittagsarbeit ...


Teichbaugruben haben im Normalfall so auszusehen:
 


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (20. Juni 2022)

@DbSam 
Ja, genau mein Reden. Teilweise aber sehr große Steine, die noch gestemmt werden mußten, damit man sie überhaupt bewegen konnte.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 20. Juni 2022

Inkl. Kohleflöz....


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2022)

Ah, ok ...
Willkommen im Klub der unschuldig Bestraften. 


VG Carsten


PS:
Dann gilt obiger Tipp noch viel mehr, vorher an alles denken.
Solches Elend tust Du Dir sonst freiwillig nie wieder an ...


----------



## Mp30 (20. Juni 2022)

@DbSam 
Du meinst sowas als Filteranlage?


----------



## DbSam (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

das wäre die 'Rundumsorglos'-Lösung.

Bei Deiner Teichgröße sollte aber eine Kiste ausreichend sein, z.Bsp. diese hier.
@axel120470 hat den etwas größeren Bruder seit September letzten Jahres im Einsatz:
 
O-Ton Axel:
Solch ein Filter ist aber auch nachteilig, denn man sieht jedes Krümelchen auf dem Boden. 


Ansonsten könnte man evtl. auch nach einem Screenmatic Ausschau halten, Minimum wäre der 60000er, besser ist eine Nummer größer.

Tipp:
Solche gepumpten Filter müssen nicht unbedingt in voller Höhe neben dem Teich stehen.
Alle können bis in Höhe "Wasserspiegel minimal tiefer als Unterkante Auslauf" versenkt werden. Man muss sich nur eine Lösung für das Abwasser bei der Filterreinigung einfallen lassen.
Vorteil einer 'Tieferlegung' ist die Einsparung von Energie durch den sehr geringen Höhenunterschied und der geringere Platzbedarf der Verkleidung in der Höhe. Ja, ein bissel Tüftelei ist immer nötig.



VG Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

die Angaben von Carsten kann ich bestätigen. Bin absolut zufrieden mit diesem Filter. Außer einmal im Monat den Reinigungsablauf des Filters für 10s ziehen habe ich keine Arbeit mehr damit.
Ich kann die Sandkörner in 1,6m Tiefe zählen.
Das Abwasser der Filterreinigung kann man problemlos in eine Sickergrube leiten da nicht viel Spülwasser anfällt ( zumindest bei mir ) aktuell spült der TF in 24h max. 45 mal.

Man kann das Abwasser aber auch sammeln ( falls Platz vorhanden ) und zum Gießen verwenden.

VG Axel


----------



## Mp30 (20. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... Vorteil einer 'Tieferlegung' ist die Einsparung von Energie durch den sehr geringen Höhenunterschied und der geringere Platzbedarf der Verkleidung in der Höhe. Ja, ein bissel Tüftelei ist immer nötig.
> 
> 
> 
> VG Carsten


@DbSam
@axel120470

Ist diese Filterkonstruktionen kein druck-geschlossenes System?
Es wird reingepumpt und fließt drucklos zurück in den Teich?
Deshalb verwenden die auch DN 110?
Der Zug ist bei mir dann abgefahren - es liegt ab Filter "nur" 63er Rohr, bereits einbetoniert.

Bei meinem Druckfilter wäre es ja egal wie hoch er steht, da das Wasser ja auch wieder runter muss - das heißt, es hilft ja selber mit.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,



Mp30 schrieb:


> Ist diese Filterkonstruktionen kein druck-geschlossenes System?


nein, das sind alles offene Systeme.



Mp30 schrieb:


> Es wird reingepumpt und fließt drucklos zurück in den Teich?
> Deshalb verwenden die auch DN 110?


Ja, genau so ist es.



Mp30 schrieb:


> Der Zug ist bei mir dann abgefahren - es liegt ab Filter "nur" 63er Rohr, bereits einbetoniert.


 
Na ja, dann ist es schwieriger.
Die Frage wäre, ob Du jemanden kennst (z.Bsp. Installateur, etc.), der Dir ein 110er Kernloch bohren kann. Genau da, wo jetzt Dein 63er Rohr liegt.
Dann könnte man relativ einfach ein 110er KG-Rohr einschieben und abdichten.
Kommt aber wiederum darauf an, wie und wo das 63er verlegt ist ...



Mp30 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Druckfilter wäre es ja egal wie hoch er steht, da das Wasser ja auch wieder runter muss - das heißt, es hilft ja selber mit.


Ja, die Platzierung ist ein Vorteil eines Druckfilters.

Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie Du "hilft ja selber mit" meinst.
Die Pumpe muss halt die ganze Arbeit erledigen, wenn die komplette Strecke inklusive Rücklauf nur mit 63er bestückt ist. Auch wenn man argumentieren könnte, dass die Schwerkraft in der Rücklaufleitung mit helfen könnte, die Verluste durch die Rohrwiderstände bleiben.
Wenn man dann noch in Betrachtung zieht, dass diese auch noch das Wasser durch verdreckte Schwämme pressen muss, dann kostet das viel Energie.

Effizienter ist da ein solch offenes System, denn da wird das Wasser nur bis zum Filter gepresst, ab dann übernimmt die Schwerkraft die Regie.
Deshalb weiter oben auch der Vorschlag mit dem versenkten Einbau, damit nur ganz wenig Höhe überwunden werden muss.


Persönlich bin ich mir nicht so recht sicher, ob Dein aktueller Druckfilter für die Teichgröße mit Kois ausreichend ist.
Ich tendiere eher zu 'Nein'. - Würde Dir aber gern wünschen, dass ich falsch liege.

Wenn die technische Möglichkeit besteht, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich aufbohren lassen. Bis ein anderer Filter kommt, kann man auch das 110er KG-Rohr an den Auslauf des Druckfilters 'anstöpseln'.

Ich möchte Dir aber in Dein Projekt nicht reinreden, nur Überlegungen mitteilen. - Entscheiden musst Du.



VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (21. Juni 2022)

@DbSam
Hallo Carsten,
meine Verrohrung ist ja mit seinen drei Einläufen, zusätzlicher Speisung der beiden Pflanzbecken und noch ein Abzweig zur Vogentränke sehr komplex.
Mit DN110 hätte ich das kaum hin bekommen.
Da wäre eher denkbar einen zweiten Filter nachzuschalten. Erster Topf grob und zweiter fein. Verlängert aber ja auch nur die Standzeit und ist bei der Einfachheit der Reinigung eigentlich unnötig. Also, so fein filtern wie mit einem Trommelfilter werde ich nicht können.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

dann geht das natürlich so nicht.
Ein Schwerkraftfilter würde auch nicht funktionieren, da die Verrohrung der BA auch nur mit 63er Rohren vorgenommen wurde.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Dein Konzept funktioniert.


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (21. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Dein Konzept funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Schilder mir mal bitte deine Bedenke, bitte. 


DbSam schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Persönlich bin ich mir nicht so recht sicher, ob Dein aktueller Druckfilter für die Teichgröße mit Kois ausreichend ist.
> Ich tendiere eher zu 'Nein'. - Würde Dir aber gern wünschen, dass ich falsch liege.
> ...


Warum bist Du dir nicht sicher das er ausreichend ist? Wegen der Größe, Filtermedium, .... Rein theoretisch aber nervig und nicht anstrebenswert - ich könnte ihn täglich reinigen.

Anmerkung: Stromverbrauch lass mal eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen, da wir im nächsten Jahr durch Photovoltaik eh eine Überproduktion haben werden.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

bitte gib mir für eine ausführliche Antwort bis heute Abend Zeit.
Ein Teich ist komplex, mit einem einfachen Dreizeiler kann ich meine Überlegungen/Bedenken leider nicht darlegen.
Und es ist ja nicht so, dass Du alles "falsch" gemacht hast. 

Kurzer Versuch:
Das Problem sehe ich im Besatz, Kois brauchen viel Futter und machen halt viel Dreck.
Weiterhin vermute ich, dass Du in der exponierten Lage und nach der ganzen Schinderei einen "sauberen" Teich mit Bodensicht erwartest.

Ein Teichfilter hat vorrangig die Aufgabe, die biologischen Prozesse zu ersetzen, bzw. den Bakterien die nötige Besiedlungsfläche und beste Bedingungen zu bieten. Erst an zweiter Stelle ergibt sich dadurch automatisch der Nebeneffekt einer Filtration, welcher aber den in erster Linie gewünschten biologischen Prozess durch das Zusetzen behindert. Deswegen halt die "Quetscherei" (dies natürlich auch um die eigentlichen Abbauprodukte zu entfernen)

Ich sehe hier für die zu erwartenden nötigen Abbauleistungen nicht genügend Fläche für die eigentliche Biologie (= Anzahl "Schwämme" oder Größe des Filters).

Kannst Du bitte die Wasserführung in der Pflanzzone noch einmal erläutern, oder mir einen Link geben, wo ich diese finde, falls Du das schon einmal beschrieben hast?
Denn wie es ausschaut, muss die Pflanzzone unbedingt viel Arbeit übernehmen, hier sollte eine effektive Wasserzwangsführung angestrebt werden. Ist die Pflanzzone nur am Rand oder auch wirklich vom Teich getrennt, also mit einem Auslauf in die eigentliche Teichzone?

Welche Pumpe möchtest Du einsetzen? Wie lang ist ungefähr die 63er Verrohrung, also insgesamt, vor und nach der Pumpe/Filter?

Wäre es nicht besser , wenn man die Vogeltränke mit einer Minipumpe bedient und somit das Wasser nach dem Druckfilter vollständig durch die Pflanzzonen presst?


VG Carsten

PS:
Habe mich aus dieser Sicht leider zu spät richtig eingeklinkt.
Ich hätte Dir vielleicht sonst geraten, die beiden Bodenabläufe separat aus dem Teich zu führen und erst draußen zusammenzuführen, damit man eine reparable Schnittstelle für Verbesserungen besitzt. Ebenso sind evtl. nötige Reinigungen bei Notfällen besser durchführbar, denke an den Murphy ...

Und vermutlich hätte ich Dir gleich zu etwas dickeren und getrennten Leitungen nach dem Filterauslauf geraten. Ebenso wegen späteren evtl. nötigen Verbesserungen und vor allem auch wegen der besser regelbaren Volumenstrom pro Leitung und Ziel.
Nebeneffekt wäre gewesen:
Hättest Du zum Beispiel drei getrennte 63er liegen, dann wäre obige Idee eines anderen Filters umsetzbar ...

Eben alles aus der Sicht "Was kann ich später ohne großen Aufwand tun, wenn mein aktueller Plan nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert. Wie kann ich später an kleinen Schrauben drehen?" (Bei verbauten Y- oder T-Stücken ist das halt leider so nicht möglich.)


Das sind halt so die kleinen Haken an einem Umbau: "Wenn man nicht gleich an alles denkt/denken kann. 

PPS:
Doch schon länger geworden, der kurze Versuch ...


----------



## Mp30 (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Carsten,
in der Zeichnung steht immer hinter dem Durchmesser die Länge. edit: habs unten mal aufgeführt
Die Pflanzbecken sind entgegen der Zeichnung (90mm) mit je zwei 100mm Rohren mit dem Teich verbunden.
Gespeist werden sie allerdings nur von je einem Abgang mit Kugelhahn in 20mm. Mein Hintergedanke war nur, das das Wasser in den Pflanzbecken nicht komplett steht. In den Pflanzbecken, die 42,5cm Wassertiefe haben, wollte ich eigentlich je drei Pflanzkörbe stellen, aus denen aber nur Pflanzen aus dem Wasser wachsen. Sicher wären darin aber auch nebendran, drumherum Unterwasserpflanzen möglich.

Zur Zeit habe ich eine
Oase AquaMax ECO 12000C
Habe mich schon geärgert, das ich nicht die 18000er version genommen habe.
Auf jeden fall wollte ich eine regelbare Pumpe um sie im Winter gedrosselt durchlaufen zu lassen.

Die Vogeltränke werde ich nur so viel versorgen, das sie nicht austrocknet - also fast tröpfchenweise. Sie hat auch einen Kugelhahn.

Übrigens befindet sich noch in der Zeichnung oben quer unter dem Teichrand dargestellt eine dünne Ringleitung, welche mir permanent die Steinschüttung in diesem Flachbereich durchspült. An beiden Seiten befinden sich Kugelhähne, um das regeln zu können. Ich wollte das stehende übel riechende Wasser in den Steinen nicht mehr.

Beide Bodenabläufe haben etwa 4,40m bis zur Pumpe. Auf halber Strecke laufen diese Leitungen zu einer zusammen.
Skimmer etwa 3,40m bis zur Pumpe - eigene Leitung.
Pumpe Filter etwa 1m
Aus dem Filter 1,50 raus, dann Abzweig1 und einmal nach 1,5m der erste Einlauf,
der zweite Einlauf nach dem Abzweig1 etwa 5,8m, dort dann nochmal ein Abzweig und nach 3,2m der dritte Einlauf.

Alle Rohrbiegungen in weiten langen Bögen (PVC-Welt), alle Abzweige (entgegen der Zeichnung) in 45°-Ausführung.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

lass uns heute Abend oder irgendwann mal telefonieren, wir schreiben uns sonst mit gegenseitigen Fragen die Finger wund.
Ich schick Dir eine PN mit meiner TelNr.

Das Ergebnis des Gespräches können wir dann hier präsentieren, falls es irgendjemanden interessieren sollte.


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Carsten, sehr gern. Schreib mir die Uhrzeit - ich bin ab ca. 18:45 / 19:00 eh am Teich zugange.

Zur Regelbarkeit:
Die beiden Bodenabläufe haben ein Kugelhahn. Die Leitungslängen/Durchflußberechnung und den einen Bogen zu einem der Bodenabläufe habe ich so berechnet, das diese beide relativ gleichmäßig saugen.
Skimmer hat einen Kugelhahn. @DbSam Bilder auf Seite 4 hier.
Die 63er Einläufe wollte ich, falls nötig mit Einsätzen verjüngen/kalibrieren, falls es aus dem Ersten zu satt rauskommt und aus dem Dritten fast nichts.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

na ja, ich muss mich entschuldigen, ich habe den kompletten Thread nicht im Kopf und wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht alles bis ins Detail gelesen.
Denn eigentlich wollte ich doch gestern nur einen Tipp für eine etwas größere Filterkammer  geben ...  




Mp30 schrieb:


> Die beiden Bodenabläufe haben ein Kugelhahn. Die Leitungslängen/Durchflußberechnung und den einen Bogen zu einem der Bodenabläufe habe ich so berechnet, das diese beide relativ gleichmäßig saugen.


Na ja, hier muss man immer daran denken, dass der Murphy, die Algen auf dem Einlaufsieb, die Zeit und der Dreck zuschlagen können ...
Da nützt eine Berechnung der Leitungslänge für gleichmäßige Saugkraftverteilung eben halt wenig bis hin zu gar nicht, das ist leider so.
Und immer daran denken, dass das ganze 'Gelumpsch' halt ganz tief unten im Wasser ist.


Mal sehen, was Du mir alles am Telefon erzählen kannst. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (21. Juni 2022)

Es gibt wohl ein Missverständnis bezüglich der Größe meiner BA's. 
Die haben 225mm Durchmesser. 
Da passt, wie ihr sehen könnt komplett eine Schmutzwasserpumpe rein.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2022)

Na ja, wenn Du anfängst, dann musst Du die Geschichte auch richtig zu Ende erzählen:

Die Dinger täuschen mit Ihrer Größe und Mächtigkeit eine besondere Leistungsfähigkeit nur ganz gekonnt vor.
Der Monstertopf mündet in ein 63er Trinkröhrchen, welches er sich dann auch noch mit dem Nachbartopf teilen muss.

Rolls-Royce mit Fahrradreifen ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (21. Juni 2022)

Ich wollte keinen Sog, weil ich irgendwann mal 1000 Golfische haben möchte. Aber nicht im Filter... 

So werde nun die Baustelle aufräumen. Mit Grubenlampe macht das keinen Spaß.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> weil ich irgendwann mal 1000 Golfische haben möchte


Och das sollte kein Problem sein. Kommst mal kurz rüber und holst dir die ersten 200. Und nächstes Jahr sind es die 1000, weil die alle total lieb sind


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juni 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Ich wollte keinen Sog, weil ich irgendwann mal 1000 Golfische haben möchte.


Bedeutet das jetzt das alle aus dem Forum die Goldis zu dir bringen dürfen...


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bedeutet das jetzt das alle aus dem Forum die Goldis zu dir bringen dürfen...


Gute Idee, 
Ein HGTT bei @Mp30  und jeder muss Goldfische mitbringen. 

Sind ja nur etwas über 600 km.
Da kann der Carsten @DbSam  hier in Berlin vorbei kommen und mich mit meinen Goldis einsammeln. Die wollten alle gerne mal __ fliegen lernen.


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

Ich könnte tatsächlich ein paar gebrauchen mit satter Farbe. Meine sind sehr hell, eher weißlich.


----------



## axel120470 (23. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ein HGTT bei @Mp30 und jeder muss Goldfische mitbringen.


Bin sofort dabei, is ja umme Ecke  . Nur mit den Goldis wird’s eng, aber kann ja vorher im Zooladen vorbei.
Oder René bringt 2 mit, hat ja genug 

VG Axel


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2022)

Mann…. Das wird ja eine Monsteranreise..  
670km…. 

Besondere Wünsche zu den Goldfischen?
Muss die noch organisieren.
Hoffentlich werden sie nicht reisekrank. 
Nützen da einige tropfen Bachblüten ins Wasser?
Oder besser etwas Kirsch oder Grappa zur Beruhigung?


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bedeutet das jetzt das alle aus dem Forum die Goldis zu dir bringen dürfen...


Nicht gleich übertreiben.   2 reichten schon, aber anscheinend hat die eh niemand außer ich.


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

Aber noch was... wo bezieht ihr Koi´s? Hätte schon gern 3 zu den beiden, die ich habe dabei.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> aber anscheinend hat die eh niemand außer ich


Von noch Naturfarben bis kräftiges Orange und zwischen drin auch mit weiß abgesetzt. Da sollte wohl was dabei sein.


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> ...
> Da kann der Carsten @DbSam  hier in Berlin vorbei kommen und mich mit meinen Goldis einsammeln. Die wollten alle gerne mal __ fliegen lernen.


Was meinste denn mit "fliegen lernen" ?


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Was meinste denn mit "__ fliegen lernen" ?



Ach, das ist wieder nur so eine Anspielung von René auf meinen alten Fiat 500, der ist nicht mehr so sehr das allerschnellste Auto auf der Strecke ...
Er meint außerdem, dass zu Fuß gehen angenehmer und vor allem auch schneller sei ... 


VG Carsten

PS:
Aber Fische könnte ich Dir auch gern mitbringen.
... habe noch drei, vier zum Aussortieren.


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

War vor kurzen in Berlin - in knapp 3,5 Stunden ist das über die Autobahn erledigt.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Was meinste denn mit "__ fliegen lernen" ?


Na die Goldis mit Carsten im Tiefflug über die A2


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na die Goldis mit Carsten im Tiefflug über die A2


... im 500er Fiat? Baujahr?


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2022)

Ich verbitte mir hiermit jegliche Witze über meine schwer erarbeitete graphitgraublaue Asphaltblase. 



VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich verbitte mir hiermit jegliche Witze über meine schwer erarbeitete graphitgraublaue Asphaltblase.
> 
> 
> 
> VG Carsten


Wieso, ist doch geil...
 


Sonst komme ich mit meinem


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2022)

Was ist denn das für ein Auto?
Das ist ja abarthig ...

Meins sieht irgendwie bissel anders aus ...

VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

Welcher?
Der Obere oder meiner?


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2022)

Du hast editiert ...
Vorhin gab es nur den oberen ...


Deshalb auch dieser bewusste Schreibfehler:


DbSam schrieb:


> Das ist ja abarthig ...


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

Thema Auto fängt bei mir ab 100KW Leistung an.
edit: und mindestens 6 Pötte sollte er haben


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2022)

Ok, dann habe ich halt so etwas wie eine überdachte Zündkerze ...


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

Den 500er gibt's nur noch als E-Auto und Abarth.


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2022)

Kann auch sein, dass ich mich in der Marke geirrt habe ...
Aber wer weiß das schon so genau?


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2022)

Zu letzt war es noch so ein Auto mit nem Kranich, oder war es doch ein sterbender Schwan.
Aber wahrscheinlich hatte ich bei der Geschwindigkeit mit der er vorbei flog nur alles falsch gedeutet und es ist / war ein Pfeil mit Flügeln. Jedenfalls traf man ihn dann kurz darauf beim Kaffee holen und er beim tanken an der nächsten Möglichkeit.


----------



## Mp30 (23. Juni 2022)

Zurück zum Thema,
ich habe gestern bis in die Spätschicht herein unter Zuhilfenahme von Stirnlampen die Filterbehausung fertig gestellt.
Habe gar nicht fotografiert - sieht aber nicht viel anders aus als
vorher, 
weil ja eingeschalt.
Entgegen dem Bild musste oben an der Front noch ein Brett hin - Unterkante wie links und
unten eins weiter vorn mit Oberkante auf der Höhe des obigen Brettes.
So erhalte ich eine vorgesetzte Stufe um die Natursteinmauer wieder aufzubauen.
Dann hatte Carsten noch solche eine tolle Idee, die unbedingt umgesetzt werden mußte.
Das für mich allergrößte Problem dabei war, der Idee meinen persönlichen Stempel aufzudrücken.
Also wurden unter den beiden oberen Rohren Füllstücke eingesetzt, um später einfachere Durchbrüche bei eventuellen
späteren Änderungen, Erweiterungen, e.t.c. zu gestatten. Die Betonschicht an den Stellen hat irgendwas um knapp 2cm.

Es wurde für die Aktion die Trockenmasse von lächerlichen 360KG Beton gegossen. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2022)

René, pssssst   
Ich habe doch nur ein kleines und ganz langsames Auto ... 



Mp30 schrieb:


> Das für mich allergrößte Problem dabei war, der Idee meinen persönlichen Stempel aufzudrücken.


 
... das. 

VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2022)

@Mp30 Dein Opel Commodore erinnert mich optisch an meinen erstes Auto, welches ich mir mit 18 zugelegt habe.
Ein Opel Ascona.
Etwa so, in weniger schön, und viel klappriger. 
.  
in dieser hübschen Farbe.


----------



## Mp30 (24. Juni 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> @Mp30 Dein Opel Commodore erinnert mich optisch an meinen erstes Auto, welches ich mir mit 18 zugelegt habe.
> Ein Opel Ascona.
> ...


Ich habe da viel Spaß mit und sehe auch öfter im Verkehr verdutzte Gesichter.  Die Leistung unter der Haube ahnt niemand.


----------



## Turbo (24. Juni 2022)

War ja glaub auch eines der Prunkstücke von Opel.


----------



## Mp30 (24. Juni 2022)

Gesternabend habe ich Kontrolle gemacht. 
Noch nicht ausgeschalt, weil die Wände ja nur 5cm stark sind - soweit alles gut, nur habe ich den "Kasten" leider etwas zu breit gemacht. 
Die vorherlaufende Natursteinmauer geht ja um die Ecke, vorn komme ich klar aber die Steine von der Ecke nach hinten muss ich jetzt alle in der Tiefe kürzen.  Habe gerade mit einem Freund telefoniert, der hat einen Naßschneidetisch, allerdings für Fliesen - müssen wir mal sehen ob wir da mit der Schnitttiefe hinkommen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DbSam (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

Vorschlag:
Geh zum nächsten Steinmetz um die Ecke, der kann Dir das im Regelfall sauber, schnell und auch relativ preiswert ohne Bastelei passend zurecht sägen ...

Zumindest bei uns hier ist das so und ich habe das auch schon genutzt, wenn es sauberer und ordentlicher als mit der Flex werden sollte.
Der hat die nötigen Geräte alle vor Ort und ein solcher Kleinauftrag sollte sich im Regelfall auch für ein "dazwischen schieben" eignen. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (24. Juni 2022)

Ähm, ja da war ich auch schon drauf gekommen, aber die Ecksteine müssen auch hinten L-förmig werden. Die  Fliesenschneidmaschine hat 35mm Schnitttiefe, das geht schon. Ist ja weicher Kalkstein.


----------



## DbSam (24. Juni 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> aber die Ecksteine müssen auch hinten L-förmig werden.


Das kann der im Regelfall auch mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht erledigen.
Zumindest unserer hier im Ort ...


Gerade erst vorhin hattest Du geschrieben:


Mp30 schrieb:


> müssen wir mal sehen ob wir da mit der Schnitttiefe hinkommen.


Jetzt schreibst Du:


Mp30 schrieb:


> Die Fliesenschneidmaschine hat 35mm Schnitttiefe, das geht schon. Ist ja weicher Kalkstein.


Wenn das ausreichend ist, dann kannst Du Dir den Weg zum Steinmetz sparen und ich hätte dann auch hierzu nichts geschrieben ... 

Wobei ich mir im Moment nicht recht vorstellen kann, dass 3,5cm für L-förmige Ecksteine ausreichend sein können.
Aber vielleicht hast Du auch nur kleine Steine oder nur eine kleine Ecke. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (24. Juni 2022)

Habe aber inzwischen die Schnitttiefe durchgesagt bekommen. 
Wenn wir beidseitig schneiden reichen 70mm.


----------



## DbSam (24. Juni 2022)

... bei den flachen Steinen vermutlich ja.

Ansonsten, wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, auch die definitiv höheren Steine als 7 cm ansehe und an L-förmig denke:
Ab in den Kofferraum und hin zum Steinmetz: Maße durchgeben, bissel warten, wieder einladen, fertig.



VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (24. Juni 2022)

Die Steine der Ansicht oberes Bild passen alle wieder davor, ohne Bearbeitung.
O.k., der 4. von unten auf unterem Bild ist schon ein Klotz. hab aber eine 280er Flex. 
edit. stimmt gar nicht, 230 hat die.


----------



## Mp30 (25. Juni 2022)

Geht vorwärts. Erst mal die Mauersteine vom alten Mörtel befreit und nach vorher gemachtem Bild sortiert.


----------



## Mp30 (29. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,
gestern hat mir ein Freund die Filterbehausung wieder eingekleidet. Naßschneidemaschine hat er gleich mitgebracht.
 
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich mit niederen Aufgaben beschäftigt. So hatte ich ja den vom Teichbauer viel zu hohen Rand wieder entfernt. Diesen habe ich jetzt niedriger wieder hergestellt. So das ich mit meiner Uferschüttung nicht so hoch über den Rand muß, um nachher umso steiler abzufallen. Auch wenn man es nicht erkennt - der Überlauf ist 2,5cm unterhalb des Randes.
 
Dann habe ich vom Teichrand das alte GFK kurz hinter der Kante eingeflext und entfernt. Von der anderen Seite wird nachher auch das GFK nur kurz um die Kante gehen. Den Betonstreifen der  dazwischen dann übrig bleibt, brauche ich später zum Kleben der Natursteinstreifen.
 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mp30 (29. Juni 2022)

Heute war irgendwie Käse... ne helfende Hand fehlte. 
O.k. Durführung der Winteransaugung gemacht.
 
...und mit dem Bau der nächsten Schalung begonnen.


----------



## Mp30 (7. Juli 2022)

Moin,
Dienstag haben wir die letzten Betonarbeiten erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Gestern ausgeschalt.
  
 
Die gelben Rohre müssen noch wandbündig gekürzt werden.


----------



## troll20 (7. Juli 2022)

Moin, 

Sehr saubere Arbeit  
Aber eins fällt mir immer wieder auf, warum baut man solch kleine Filterkeller in denen man später bei arbeiten Kopfüber hängt bzw. Vergrößerungen / Erweiterungen nicht möglich sind


----------



## Mp30 (7. Juli 2022)

Moin, 
*man* hat den nicht gebaut. 
Ich baute ihn.  
Kopfüber häng ich da auch nicht drin. Alle Filteranschlüsse sind oben mit Verschraubungen trennbar. 
Lediglich zur Erstinstallation muß ich in den Schacht. Ich kann da aber drin hocken.

Du weißt aber doch, oder? Auf dem mittleren Bild im vorherigen Beitrag ist nicht der Filterkeller. Das ist nur für die Pumpe des durchbohrten Findlings.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## troll20 (7. Juli 2022)

Stefan, das war ja auch allgemein gemeint, darum auch das man mit einem n und klein


----------



## Mp30 (7. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Stefan, das war ja auch allgemein gemeint, darum auch das man mit einem n und klein


Carsten hat mir das aber auch schon gesagt, aber da war ich praktisch schon fertig damit, nicht ganz - es war ein Tag vor dem Betonieren des Filterschachtes.


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2022)

Hauptsache, Du hast die zwei zusätzlichen Rohre noch eingebaut, damit Plan B greifen kann und später noch etwas änderbar ist. 

Also kannst Du endlich den Betonierer entlassen und musst jetzt einen Verputzer und einen GFK-Spezialisten einstellen?


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (7. Juli 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also kannst Du jetzt endlich den Betonierer entlassen und musst einen Verputzer und ein GFK-Spezialisten einstellen?
> 
> ...


Ähm, das ist alles die gleiche Person.


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2022)

Ich weiß, aber man kann ja mal fragen ...  

Oder eventuell korrigierend eingreifen und schreiben, dass vorher noch der Klempner ein bissel zu tun hat.


----------



## Mp30 (7. Juli 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> ...Klempner ein bissel zu tun hat.


Bin ich auch


----------



## troll20 (7. Juli 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Bin ich auch


Tja siehst das ist der Unterschied zwischen Carsten  den Männern seiner Frau und dir


----------



## Mp30 (9. Juli 2022)

Moin, 
ich schätze leider mittlerweile, das es mit dem GFK erst ab Mitte August weiter geht. 
Nächste Woche sind Temperaturen über 25° angesagt. 
Habe zwar ein großes Zelt, aber das ist trotzdem zuviel. 
Am 23.7. sind wir erstmal 3 Wochen in Urlaub. 
Schade - das GFK hätte schön ablüften können.


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2022)

Moin return,

wenn Du Dir sagst, dass es eigentlich sehr gut und es auch kein Fehler ist, wenn das Betonkunstwerk vor der Beschichtung noch etwas aushärten kann...

..., dann fühlst Du Dich gleich wieder besser. 



VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (14. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mich glaube noch gar nicht vorgestellt.
 
Ich bin 73 Jahre alt. Glaub man kann es an den Haaren gut erkennen. 
Hab angefangen zu schleifen - und zack -Rentner.  

Der Teich sieht jetzt laminierfertig aus.
    
Ein paar Stellen noch mit dem Schwingschleifer, dann war es das.


----------



## Mp30 (15. Juli 2022)

So ungefähr sieht das Ganze mal aus. 
 
Rechts am Steg muß ich noch 2 neue Platten machen lassen. 
Die 400x800 auf 600x800, dann ist der Streifen zu und Einlauf verdeckt. 
Die vorhandene 400x800 auf 600 kürzen und anstatt der 400x400 hinter die Tränke.
Die Platte hinterm Pflanzbecken muß breiter werden. 
Die breiten Ränder der Pflanzbecken zum Teich werden, wie mit der Platte rechts am Pflanzbecken angedeutet mit 165 breiten Streifen abgedeckt.
Auf dem Filterkasten kommen zwei Platten mit reduzierter Dicke von 20. 
Mittig habe ich da eine rausnehmbare U-Schiene drin um beim Stoß der Platten das Regenwasser abzuleiten.


----------



## Mp30 (17. Juli 2022)

Farbe des Teiches wird...
 
Resedagrün RAL6011
Ich wollte nicht mehr so eine dunkle Farbe (RAL6012 Schwarzgrün).


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Resedagrün RAL6011


Also ich würde ja sagen, das ist ein wunderschönes Algen-/ Biofilm- grün


----------



## Mp30 (17. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja sagen, das ist ein wunderschönes Algen-/ Biofilm- grün


Genau das war auch meine Absicht.  

Und... man wird 7cm Rand oberhalb des Wasserspiegels immer mindestens. sehen. Da ist das tausendmal besser als schwarzgrün zu dem Anröchter Stein. Der ist nämlich auch grün.


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2022)

Na ja, der Anröchter ist aber auch seh speziell. Und zeigt mE das Bild wenn er nass ist. D.h. musst du den Garten immer schön feucht halten


----------



## Mp30 (18. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na ja, der Anröchter ist aber auch seh speziell. Und zeigt mE das Bild wenn er nass ist. D.h. musst du den Garten immer schön feucht halten


Den haben sich meine Eltern 1976 ausgesucht. Vor 6 Jahren habe ich die Platten mit dem Schwingschleifer bearbeitet um die sandende Oberfläche wieder zu glätten. Das ging sehr gut.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und zeigt mE das Bild wenn er nass ist. D.h. musst du den Garten immer schön feucht halten


Polieren


----------



## Mp30 (18. Juli 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Polieren


Ich ruf dich dann an zum Polieren.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Ich ruf dich dann an zum Polieren.


Und im Winter zur Schneebeseitigung, Carsten seine Frau ist ja bestimmt schon wieder ausgebucht.


----------



## Mp30 (18. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und im Winter zur Schneebeseitigung, Carsten seine Frau ist ja bestimmt schon wieder ausgebucht.


Lass ma', ich hab selber ne Frau, die für mich Schnee schippt.


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2022)

Meine hättest Du auch nicht so einfach bekommen, die hat im Winter mit unserem Flugplatz genug zu tun.  

 


VG Carsten


----------



## Mp30 (20. Okt. 2022)

Lang ist her, aber ich lebe noch - so gerade eben noch.  
Die Pflanzbecken sind mittlerweile fertig, nachdem wir am 14.8. aus dem Sommerurlaub kamen und ichcam 16.8. mit Blaulicht ins KRH eingeliefert wurde.
Diagnose: Herzinfarkt
Daraufhin am 17.8. zwei Stents und am 18.8. nochmal einen.
Anschließende Kur oder Reha war dann am Teich.
Dann am 14.9.  nochmal ins KRH und den 4. Stent bekommen.
16.9. Entlassung
18.9. Flug - 14 Tage Trogir (Croatia).

Beim eigentlichen große Becken sind die Wände zweimal mit GFK belegt, der Boden zu anderthalbmal fertig laminiert.
Außenrum und um die hineinragenden Rohre rum muß auch noch Glasfaser laminiert werden.
Da ich wegen einem aus altersgründen ausscheidenden Mitarbeiter zukünftig unter der Woche nicht mehr flexibel bin, die Abende nun auch wegen fehlendem Tageslicht ausfallen, wird die Fertigstellung der Glasfaserarbeiten wahrscheinlich ein Teichbauer übernehmen. Mir ist es wichtig das es ohne Schäden möglich ist, das im zukünftigen Teich Wasser stehen kann, ohne das mir da im Winter der Frost reinschlägt. 
Schließlich kann ich die Bodenabläufe nicht verschließen, heißt die Verrohrung m Boden läuft voll und könnte gefrieren. 
Ein genereller Abfluß, den ich hätte offen lassen können, ließ sich leider nicht verwirklichen.
Wenn der mal fertig gefüllt ist, ist Frost kein Thema.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## PeBo (20. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Stefan, gute Besserung und lasse das lieber fertigstellen.
Die Gesundheit sollte einem wichtiger sein. Zur Not würde ich als Frostschutz ein paar Styrodurblöcke über die Bodenabläufe legen und mit Steinen beschweren.

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (21. Okt. 2022)

Gute Besserung auch weiterhin. Laß es langsam angehen, Deine Herz kann jetzt keine Überlastung gebrauchen .
Alles andere kann warten .


----------



## Mp30 (22. Nov. 2022)

Soooo, das Becken ist fertig beschichtet.
   
Allerdings sind immer noch reichlich Kleinigkeiten zu machen, bevor Wasser rein kann. 
Der durchbohrte Findling im oberen Bild rechts obere Ecke, sitzt allerdings schon wieder an seiner Stelle und ist per Schlauch angeschlossen.


----------



## krallowa (23. Nov. 2022)

Moin,

sieht gut aus  
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das alles dicht ist und du nicht nächstes Jahr auf eine Erweiterung drängst, denn da ist schon eine Menge Beton verbaut.

Dieses Jahr noch Wasser rein, oder erst nächstes Jahr erst?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Mp30 (23. Nov. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> ....
> Dieses Jahr noch Wasser rein, oder erst nächstes Jahr erst?
> 
> MfG
> Ralf


Ähm, das kommt darauf an, wie weit ich vorankomme. Ich hab das jetzt auch nicht mehr eilig. Meine Zeit ist begrenzt, allein schon jahreszeitlich, weil es ja jetzt schon früh dunkel wird. Also mir bleiben da nur zwei Nachmittage und evtl. sonntags...


----------



## Mp30 (23. Nov. 2022)

Skimmerfuß auf Gehwegplatte 35x35x5cm geschraubt. Der sollte nicht aufschwimmen.
Die Gehwegplatte habe ich auch komplett mit GFK einlaminiert, nachdem ich 3 Edelstahl-M6-Gewinde mit Messingdübeln eingelassen habe.


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2022)

Trotzdem noch den unteren mit Steinen verfuellen, das kann nicht schaden. 
Die Koi benutzen den Skimmer zum scheuern. 
Also um so Stand sicherer um so besser.


----------



## lollo (24. Nov. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> Skimmerfuß auf Gehwegplatte 35x35x5cm geschraubt.


Moin,

ich habe den Fuß mit Estrichbeton ausgefüllt, da schwimmt auch nichts auf, setzt sich kein Schmodder ab, und hat den Vorteil wenn ich den Skimmer mal zum Teichrand ziehe, eckt er nirgends an.


----------

